# Breathing life back into an old custom build



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

I picked this up off a Caber earlier this year.  It had great ideas but the execution left alot to be desired.  It was way beyond my skillset so I passed it onto Dan from Taylar Cycles.  I pointed out the changes Dan and let him go at it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

First thing that I wanted to change was the angles of the rear of the frame.  I should be a straight line from the crank to the back of the rear fender.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

The seat post area was a concern structurally.  I want a curved seat tube to follow the shape of the fender.  To do these last two things, the bike needs to be almost completely broken apart and rebuilt.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

There are plenty of holes to plug and flew to fix along the way.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

The tank was also an issue.the lights were held in with bonds.   I want to put the on that through the inside of the tank to the outside to give it more one piece look.  Also, there was the gap between two tank halves and it needs a way to be attached to the frame.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

Progress photo of the longer fender and designed rear triangle.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

Seat tube have been added for design and structural integrity.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

Last updates on the tank


----------



## John G04 (Dec 5, 2020)

Super cool so far! Looking forward to seeing more progress


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 5, 2020)

Impressive!!!   I have taken on some major projects, but this one would scar even me.  Love the metal work.  I even like the color of the wheels and tires.   They look good with the bare metal. Love these projects, please keep us posted.   JimRoy


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 5, 2020)

Today's update.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 6, 2020)

looking good, what is the plan with the front?
the loop has got to go IMO
would look cool with something like a bluebird fork


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2020)

Great update on an amazing project.  I dig this bike, a lot.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2020)

locomotion said:


> looking good, what is the plan with the front?
> the loop has got to go IMO
> would look cool with something like a bluebird fork



 It is funny that you said that. I am not a fan of those trust rods and I saw a bluebird for pop up the other day


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 8, 2021)

Did this start life as a twin bar and a Columbia shaft drive?   It is way cool!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 8, 2021)

I'd like to see the cranks when you get to that point!  How do they tie in to the Columbia front gear?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> It is funny that you said that. I am not a fan of those trust rods and I saw a bluebird for pop up the other day



That would be way cooler.  Those truss rods are a fail IMO.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Did this start life as a twin bar and a Columbia shaft drive?   It is way cool!



Not too sure.  It had the Chainless part added after is was already completed.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'd like to see the cranks when you get to that point!  How do they tie in to the Columbia front gear?



The crack arms are pretty boring, I’m running out of money to get too crazy.  They can be changed out on the future.


----------



## Hukah (Jan 8, 2021)

Cool as hell.
That's a custom build.
Can't wait to see the next steps.
This is great fuel for my projects.
I'm closer to a hack at the moment but my work improves as I learn more.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2021)

I was impressed with the work of Taylar Cycles from your old posts, but the metal fab work here is outstanding.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 8, 2021)

Man that bike is so sweet !!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2021)

I didn't like how the frame didn't have  straight flowing line all the way from the front to the rear.  I showed Dan the bluebird and rollfast forks to give him some ideas


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2021)

Since we added the seat tube, we needed to make a seat post


----------



## Hukah (Feb 10, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Since we added the seat tube, we needed to make a seat post
> View attachment 1355581
> 
> View attachment 1355579
> ...



BADazz!!
I can't wait to get back out to the shop.
Maybe it'll be warm enough here by the end of February.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2021)

Dan will be dropping it off to me tomorrow so I can finish it up.   I will post some pic then


----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 10, 2021)

Love this project and the direction it is taking.  I especially like the way you "straighten" the look with the cool front fender support.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't know how I've missed this stunning build!   

I do know that I won't miss any more. Dang that bike is cool!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2021)

^ what Mr. Monkeyarms said!!!
This is one custom build I *really* like!


----------



## Hukah (Feb 11, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Dan will be dropping it off to me tomorrow so I can finish it up.   I will post some pic then



I've seen a lot of customized bikes but few ever to this extent, and thusly I have always been afraid to cut into a "real" classic.
Seeing you turn what was/is already a classic/collectible into, what I consider an absolute improvement, this one-of-a-kind rolling artwork is really helping to break down those inhibitions for me.
Thanks for that.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice progress


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2021)

it's at home now


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 11, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> it's at home now
> View attachment 1356087
> 
> View attachment 1356088
> ...



I dig the blue wheels! I don't usually dig the cream, red, & white solid color wheels but on this it jus' works as is. I agree with previous posts that it needs to have that Crisp Level Line, greatly improved the look through the metal work and I have a suggestive idea; build what would be an "oil cooler" tank between the rear fender & seat post for a storage box & maybe a cool sign or plate in the down tube area. Already Bad ass Cool. So much more potential


----------



## Pondo (May 15, 2021)

Great build!  I love the lines, the fab work and the bare metal.  It's coming along great and is going to be a stunner!


----------



## kentercanyon (May 15, 2021)

how do you stop?


----------



## TRM (May 16, 2021)

Wow, glad this got bumped back up. _Very_ cool build!

Subscribed.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 16, 2021)

kentercanyon said:


> how do you stop?



my guess would be the coaster brake on the rear.


----------



## SKPC (May 16, 2021)

One of a kind, love it.  Can you tell us what it weighs?  I would be interested to see what some polished rims or black-walls would look like on it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Tim the Skid (May 19, 2021)

I like the bare metal look Chris. Are they still making the Deko Disc wheel covers?


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> I like the bare metal look Chris. Are they still making the Deko Disc wheel covers?



I'm not too sure.  I emailed Nate tonight to check.


----------



## Sonic_scout (May 20, 2021)

What an amazing skill set! This looks like so much fun!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 21, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2021)

Love it Chris!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 21, 2021)

Looks sharp!  I see you changed the cranks.  I am very interested in how you mated them up to the Columbia crank axle.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 22, 2021)

that thing is cool... nice work


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2021)

Hey Chris if the order for the Bronco comes through I'd be happy to throw a couple hundy your way for this! Seriously cool ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (May 22, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Looks sharp!  I see you changed the cranks.  I am very interested in how you mated them up to the Columbia crank axle.



oh hell, I don't know.   I just gave it all to my friend and said "Can you make it work?"  Dan can fab anything.   Here's a few things he is working on.


----------



## JimRoy (May 26, 2021)

Nice work.  Impressive.


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Chris if the order for the Bronco comes through I'd be happy to throw a couple hundy your way for this! Seriously cool ride. V/r Shawn



This one was sold as I was working on it.  (By "I", I mean Dam...lol).   The new owner will be picking it up the Jamie's SoCal Swap  this weekend.   I wanted everyone to be able to check it out before it changes hands.


----------

